
Apple’s Tim Cook Explains Beats Deal in Interview - nikunjk
http://recode.net/2014/05/28/tim-cook-explains-why-apple-is-buying-beats-qa/
======
DiabloD3
So he is basically saying this is an acquihire and they don't really care
about the Beats brand at all?

